

If you switch from Tea to Coffee, how much more caffeine are you getting? - afhammad
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=caffeine+in+a+cup+of+coffee%2C+cup+of+tea

======
Yaa101
Silly, this assumes that all coffee and tea are equal, they're not.

